# BMW Art Car - Homage to Andy Warhol on Four Wheels



## onlinegamesnz (Apr 27, 2006)

nice


----------



## Slaytanic_666 (Sep 23, 2008)

*That is awesome!*

I have studied Warhol, in art College and there never any mention of this! WOW!:jawdrop:


----------



## stevespools (Jul 11, 2005)

I have 4 of them mounted on my wall:

Warhol, Lichtenstein, Stella, Calder

the first 4 of the series, and the best IMHO


----------

